# Let's dopamine detox together



## Lorsss (May 18, 2020)

Young people on average waste 8+ hours on social media on their smartphone.
Theese social networks like IG have algorithms whoose goal is keeping you stuck on your smartphone for hours. In fact our brains prefers wasting time on lazy actions like browsing social media rather doing what we really need to do like working or studying.

*On Wednesday (tomorrow) I will follow this plan for one day.*

- No instagram
- No youtube
- No incel forums (.me included)
- No listening to music (listening too much to music leads me to not appreciating it anymore)
- Nofap
- No any other social media
- Instant messaging like SMS and whatsapp is accepted

*Do you want to join my dopamine detox?
On Thursday we will see here and find out if we succeded.*

Theese are some ideas about what to do during our dopamine detox:
> cleaning up your basement
> putting in order files on your computer and deleting useless pictures from your smartphone
> texting old friends
> gardening
> cooking healthy food


*If you fail the dopamine detox you are forced to use this avi for one week*


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 18, 2020)

"No incel forums "
already failed that one


----------



## AutisticBeaner (May 18, 2020)

i couldn't survive quarantine without youtube ngl


----------



## Lorsss (May 18, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> "No incel forums "
> already failed that one


the dopamine detox starts tomorrow


----------



## didntreadlol (May 18, 2020)

*NO DOPAMINE DETOX FOR MY NEGATIVE ORBITAL VECTORS*


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (May 18, 2020)

I will defenitly try 
high iq thread


Lorsss said:


> the dopamine detox starts tomorrow


how long do I do it?


----------



## Lorsss (May 18, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> i couldn't survive quarantine without youtube ngl


I have a browser add-on called "distraction free youtube" that hides recommended videos on youtube.com

In my smartphone I have completely uninstalled youtube


----------



## Lorsss (May 18, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> how long do I do it?


Doing a dopamine detox one day every two weeks is a good idea


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (May 18, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> Doing a dopamine detox one day every two weeks is a good idea


would it be better to try it for like a full week?


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (May 18, 2020)

1 week fast, sunlight everyday, cold showers and no fap is gonna be better for what you want.


----------



## toptearmm (May 18, 2020)

You must have willpower of a fucking monk to do that, especially during quarantine.
I tried once and failed.
I will have to lock my phone, pc and like put a new password and hide it somewhere.


----------



## Lorsss (May 18, 2020)

toptearmm said:


> You must have willpower of a fucking monk to do that, especially during quarantine.
> I tried once and failed.
> I will have to lock my phone, pc and like put a new password and hide it somewhere.


dopamine detox is enemy number one of procrastination


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 18, 2020)

THANK YOU OP WILL TRY THIS TOMORROW. GLAD TO HAVE SOMEONE TO DO IT WITH SO I FEEL MOTIVATED.


----------



## Lorsss (May 18, 2020)

Native said:


> THANK YOU OP WILL TRY THIS TOMORROW. GLAD TO HAVE SOMEONE TO DO IT WITH SO I FEEL MOTIVATED.


We will make the stock market of instagram and pornhub (*dopamine dealers*) collapse

this forum gives us a lot of dopamine addiction but at least we learnt a lot about self-improvement here


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (May 18, 2020)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> 1 week fast, sunlight everyday, cold showers and no fap is gonna be better for what you want.


bump, you aren't detoxing shit op.


----------



## Lorsss (May 18, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> *NO DOPAMINE DETOX FOR MY NEGATIVE ORBITAL VECTORS*


if you dopamine detoxed you may learn trading and start making money for surgery


----------



## Htobrother (May 18, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> if you dopamine detoxed you may learn trading and start making money for surgery


What happens if you are dopamine detoxed ?


----------



## Incoming (May 18, 2020)

I’m in


----------



## Lorsss (May 18, 2020)

Htobrother said:


> What happens if you are dopamine detoxed ?


you don't feel the need to waste time on social media and you become motivated in doing things like working, studying, cleaning your room, moneymaxxing and looksmaxing


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 18, 2020)

My grandma does that everyday


----------



## Htobrother (May 18, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> you don't feel the need to waste time on social media and you become motivated in doing things like working, studying, cleaning your room and looksmaxing


Yes Nofap is king for that


----------



## Davidjolski (May 18, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> Young people on average waste 8+ hours on social media on their smartphone.
> Theese social networks like IG have algorithms whoose goal is keeping you stuck on your smartphone for hours. In fact our brains prefers wasting time on lazy actions like browsing social media rather doing what we really need to do like working or studying.
> 
> *On Wednesday (tomorrow) I will follow this plan for one day.*
> ...


If i look on any devices then its over for me, so i would have to not access even for texting or deleting shit


----------



## Lorsss (May 18, 2020)

toptearmm said:


> of a fucking monk to do that, especially during quarantine.
> I tried once and failed.
> I will have to lock my phone, pc



this is you if you fail the detox again


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 18, 2020)

just take ritalinel


----------



## Lorsss (May 18, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> just take ritalinel


"just take heroin to fight porn addiction"


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 18, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> "just take heroin to fight porn addiction"


Jfl nigga compared ritalinel to heoin


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (May 18, 2020)

Cope
Just get sex as chad


----------



## Lorsss (May 18, 2020)

Mowb0102 said:


> Cope
> Just get sex as chad


if your dopamine receptors are burnt, you won't even have the motivation to open the windows of your house when you wake up


----------



## Elias (May 18, 2020)

You’re doing it only for one day?
If you want to actually see results, you’ll have to do it for a month atleast 

Dopamine receptors take time to heal and repair


----------



## TheMewingBBC (May 18, 2020)

I did this and waterfast last Saturday, 34 hours straight. my mentality is still shit but I will do it again next weekend

Here's the video that inspired me




Elias said:


> You’re doing it only for one day?
> If you want to actually see results, you’ll have to do it for a month atleast
> 
> Dopamine receptors take time to heal and repair


100%, this will only work long term. You could do this for a full day with strong willpower and then be back to your former hopeless form in hours


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (May 18, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> if your dopamine receptors are burnt, you won't even have the motivation to open the windows of your house when you wake up


Thats me right now ahah. My attention span so short as a mouse.
2 years of ritalin use


----------



## Melo95 (May 18, 2020)

Good time frame for this is a week but very hard


----------



## Lorsss (May 18, 2020)

Elias said:


> You’re doing it only for one day?
> If you want to actually see results, you’ll have to do it for a month atleast
> 
> Dopamine receptors take time to heal and repair


it's just the beginning boddy boyo


----------



## jefferson (May 18, 2020)

My new job (security) involves sitting in a room with no cell connection where I'm not permitted to use my phone anyways. Forced dopamine detox.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (May 18, 2020)

I will take part of this detox


----------



## needsolution (May 18, 2020)

No.


----------



## Bewusst (May 18, 2020)

I should waste less time on here and get my shit together more, ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (May 18, 2020)

No thanks


----------



## Arkantos (May 18, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> Young people on average waste 8+ hours on social media on their smartphone.
> Theese social networks like IG have algorithms whoose goal is keeping you stuck on your smartphone for hours. In fact our brains prefers wasting time on lazy actions like browsing social media rather doing what we really need to do like working or studying.
> 
> *On Wednesday (tomorrow) I will follow this plan for one day.*
> ...


I can live a day without this site. I never really do any of the other stuff anyway


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 18, 2020)

is your time zone italy @Lorsss


----------



## Lorsss (May 18, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> is your time zone italy @Lorsss


everyone is going to start his dopamine detox as soon as Wednesday starts in his timezone


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 18, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> everyone is going to start his dopamine detox as soon as Wednesday starts in his timezone


ok


----------



## MogTheMogger (May 19, 2020)

leaving music is soo fucking hard to me ngl, i might try from tomorrow


----------



## StolenDays (May 19, 2020)

Doopamine


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 19, 2020)

@Lorsss how are you preparing?


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 19, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> Young people on average waste 8+ hours on social media on their smartphone.
> Theese social networks like IG have algorithms whoose goal is keeping you stuck on your smartphone for hours. In fact our brains prefers wasting time on lazy actions like browsing social media rather doing what we really need to do like working or studying.
> 
> *On Wednesday (tomorrow) I will follow this plan for one day.*
> ...


working at home 12 hrs a day id be bored out of my mind if i couldn't browse random shit imo il join u during the weekends


----------



## Deleted member 7079 (May 19, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> Young people on average waste 8+ hours on social media on their smartphone.
> Theese social networks like IG have algorithms whoose goal is keeping you stuck on your smartphone for hours. In fact our brains prefers wasting time on lazy actions like browsing social media rather doing what we really need to do like working or studying.
> 
> *On Wednesday (tomorrow) I will follow this plan for one day.*
> ...


It's extremely hard with quarantine rn ngl


----------



## Lorsss (May 19, 2020)

Homunculus said:


> It's extremely hard with quarantine rn ngl


losers always find an excuse
Nothing is gonna be easy if you want to improve your life


----------



## needsolution (May 19, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> losers always find an excuse
> Nothing is gonna be easy if you want to improve your life


You told u gonna make detox from today and still you are here.


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 19, 2020)

@Lorsss ready


----------



## Lorsss (May 19, 2020)

needsolution said:


> You told u gonna make detox from today and still you are here.


I mean I will detox starting from 12 a.m. Paris time zone (When I wake up) until I go to bed


----------



## Pretty (May 19, 2020)

Bruh JFL at u going one week away from the inteenet won’t change anything until your mentality changes nigga i need gomilla use shut f*ck up!!!!!! Internet to make moneyw


----------



## KingOfRome (May 19, 2020)

As someone with zero prospects for the future or any hope of ascension, no thanks, I like swimming in escapist media.


----------



## MyFUTUREisBLEAK (May 19, 2020)

Take the semen Retention pill


----------



## Deleted member 5052 (May 19, 2020)

Looksmax and expectationsmin should be done simultaneously. I hope I'll find a state of tranquility by doing this


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (May 19, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> *NO DOPAMINE DETOX FOR MY NEGATIVE ORBITAL VECTORS*


No dopamine detox for my long midface , Assymetric jaw and Nw2.5


Lorsss said:


> Young people on average waste 8+ hours on social media on their smartphone.
> Theese social networks like IG have algorithms whoose goal is keeping you stuck on your smartphone for hours. In fact our brains prefers wasting time on lazy actions like browsing social media rather doing what we really need to do like working or studying.
> 
> *On Wednesday (tomorrow) I will follow this plan for one day.*
> ...


How many hours do you sleep per day


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 20, 2020)

I brbed my cuckputer 22 hours without it


----------



## far336 (May 20, 2020)

If you're serious about this, then I have a tip that helped me dopamine detox:

It's very difficult to do the things you listed just through pure will power alone. Environment provides stimulus, and stimulus promotoes certain habits. So, to do this successfully, you need to change to a more productive environment. What I used to do is go to a local library that had computers available. This type of environment is more productive because others are being productive around you, so you'd feel ashamed if you watched Youtube or porn.

Things you should NOT bring:
-Headset/ear phones - Will discourage you from watching Youtube
-Wallet - Will discourage you from binge eating
-Phone - You don't need it for productive purposes

Things to bring
-Pen and pencil - To plan out how you will tackle your goals. Also to keep track of what you should NOT do when you're using the library computers
-Packed food from home - So you don't starve

The routine looks like this:
1) Wake up and do your regular morning duties
2) Pack everything you need
3) Go to the library
4) Be productive
5) Come back home 1 hour before you sleep
6) Repeat

First week will feel tough, but if you survive, the subsequent weeks will be much easier to get through because your body will be used to it.

Good luck


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 20, 2020)

I'll do this for a week and report back


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (May 20, 2020)

far336 said:


> If you're serious about this, then I have a tip that helped me dopamine detox:
> 
> It's very difficult to do the things you listed just through pure will power alone. Environment provides stimulus, and stimulus promotoes certain habits. So, to do this successfully, you need to change to a more productive environment. What I used to do is go to a local library that had computers available. This type of environment is more productive because others are being productive around you, so you'd feel ashamed if you watched Youtube or porn.
> 
> ...


God i love this forum


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 20, 2020)

can i breathe?


----------



## Romnel (May 20, 2020)

Only saw this just now but I've not been on my phone long so I'll start now. On a fast so this is gonna be extra brutal.

p.s. maybe add a cold shower to your list as it's really good for delaying dopamine


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 20, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> the dopamine detox starts tomorrow


let's do it brah


----------



## Soulrack (May 20, 2020)

I did this shit once and was bored out of my mind. Just stayed in my room all day documenting how I felt. I'm still a dopaminer after it. Didn't eat, drank water only in the morning, no youtube, games, nothing. It didn't work


----------



## Patient A (May 20, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> Young people on average waste 8+ hours on social media on their smartphone.


8 hours+ how often????
Grrrrrr


Lorsss said:


> Young people on average waste 8+ hours on social media on their smartphone.


8 hours+ how often????
Grrrrrr


----------



## Lorsss (May 21, 2020)

MogTheMogger said:


> leaving music is soo fucking hard to me ngl, i might try from tomorrow


yes I failed too. Listining to music is not really so bad.


----------



## MogTheMogger (May 21, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> yes I failed too. Listining to music is not really so bad.



same here, my mom was blasting shit music and i couldnt focus on being quiet, gonna try tomorrow, godspeed bro


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 22, 2020)

I need to go on one.

No sugar- been eating icecreams too regularly.

Stop fleshlight- have to limit time with my fleshlight in the long run but go on a full detox now


Sugar and fleshlight has made me hit a plateau in leanmaxxing as well as not being driven to get tinder slays.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 22, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> I need to go on one.
> 
> No sugar- been eating icecreams too regularly.
> 
> ...


sougar


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 22, 2020)

Also give up my nicotine lozenges.
Been having them for over 2 years now.

Unearned dopamine and waste of money.


----------



## weallburninhell (Jun 8, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> Young people on average waste 8+ hours on social media on their smartphone.
> Theese social networks like IG have algorithms whoose goal is keeping you stuck on your smartphone for hours. In fact our brains prefers wasting time on lazy actions like browsing social media rather doing what we really need to do like working or studying.
> 
> *On Wednesday (tomorrow) I will follow this plan for one day.*
> ...


i cant i have add i cant go up without my dopamines


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jun 8, 2020)

I waste 8h a day on my phone. It sucks, usually it makes me feel even worse because on the internet people don't hesitate to discriminate other people. All the time spent on the phone aren't memories for life. 

I deleted some apps, won't use Instagram or snapchat anymore. Will only use reddit (IncelsWithoutHate), looksmax.me occasionally and YouTube. YouTube is the best social media, really inspiring stuff and videos that make me feel better, but it also gives you the most dopamine. 

The most important part of this is to actually have something else to do. Getting another job, working out more etc. is a good idea
Also learning new stuff. 

I try to limit my time to 2,5h a day, which seems so little because I'm used to 8h.

I want to go down to 1,5 hours a day eventually and only spend that time watching youtube videos.


----------



## deer (Jun 8, 2020)

Curious0 said:


> I waste 8h a day on my phone. It sucks, usually it makes me feel even worse because on the internet people don't hesitate to discriminate other people. All the time spent on the phone aren't memories for life.
> 
> I deleted some apps, won't use Instagram or snapchat anymore. Will only use reddit (IncelsWithoutHate), looksmax.me occasionally and YouTube. YouTube is the best social media, really inspiring stuff and videos that make me feel better, but it also gives you the most dopamine.
> 
> ...


It’s hard to do that when you’re surrounded by technology and the only best way to communicate with people is through texting


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jun 8, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> I have a browser add-on called "distraction free youtube" that hides recommended videos on youtube.com
> 
> In my smartphone I have completely uninstalled youtube


I always do "block videos from this channel", so that way I can find interesting things which could be useful for me and not recommended videos which are a waste of time


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 8, 2020)

meanwhile chad fuck your oneities


----------



## Vermilioncore (Jul 13, 2020)

jefferson said:


> My new job (security) involves sitting in a room with no cell connection where I'm not permitted to use my phone anyways. Forced dopamine detox.


I still work this job and it’s getting boring, actually.


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 13, 2020)

Ok let's do this


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> meanwhile chad fuck your oneities


Imagine having an ninities


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 14, 2020)

Science has proven this to be a cope, sorry for making a shit thread


----------

